# Ford Jubilee Question



## FordJubilee (Mar 1, 2012)

My grandpa has a Ford Jubilee that he has used religiously throughout the years and still does, and it's not the best looking thing in the yard, but it still runs great and will out work any other tractor in the neighborhood, and he is getting ready to retire, and I would like to help him restore it so it will last another 65 years, and as I was looking to find all the parts we need to replace I noticed that we were missing one of the two hood latches (not sure if that's what they're called) that lock the hood down while you are driving around. I can't seem to find them anywhere on the internet so I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get one. If you don't know what part I'm talking about let me know and I will try to explain it better, I found the hood spring, just not the latch itself, so any help would be much appreciated .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Go to "Smith's Old Ford Tractors" on the internet. They may have a used hood latch, but you'll have to send them a note and ask. Normally, they have only larger items listed for sale. 

Another place to check is "tractorhouse.com". At the bottom of their home page, they have a dismantled machine section that lists half a dozen Jubilees being salvaged. You'll have to contact these salvage yards listed to see if they'll sell you a used hood latch.


----------



## FordJubilee (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok thank you, I'll be sure to check them out


----------



## FordJubilee (Mar 1, 2012)

Got a hood latch from Smith's tractors...thanks for the great lead!


----------

